

The top 20 HTML5 games - olind
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/top-20-html5-games

======
EtienneK
Cut the rope needs to be there: <http://www.cuttherope.ie>

------
krmmalik
I see alot of HTML5 games, some really very good ones on many lists, but what
i still dont see is many multi-player versions of the same games, or just
multiplayer games ,period.

I know that with the advent of architectures like Node.js this is a very real
possibility so i'm very surprised i havent seen more in this space. I would
have thought this is a market that's getting ready to explode(?)

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
I've worked on a few prototypes for games built with Node.js and HTML5, but
one hurdle I kept running into is how to prevent cheating/exploitation. Turns
out, with JavaScript, it's a (mostly) insurmountable problem, since any
client-side communication/action is inherently script-able.

~~~
krmmalik
Hmm. Interesting. I had never considered that possibility before. Is this a
problem with the single player HTML5 games as well? I presume this is a
possibility wherever javascript is part of the game logic?

------
Serentiynow
More games can be found on this google page:
<http://www.chromeexperiments.com/tag/games/>

------
justncase80
This is my favorite: <http://dominion.isotropic.org/>

------
TCS
Good collection

